# Devil's Trill Sonata



## catherinethegreat21

FB: https://www.facebook.com/events/901312263565706/

Friday, September 27, 2019 at 7:30 PM - 8:30 PM

Weber State University Department of Performing Arts
1901 University Circle, Ogden, Utah 84408

Tickets are $10 per person; available ONLINE ONLY:https://www.eventbrite.com/e/devils-trill-sonata-tickets-65130871189


----------



## wkasimer

catherinethegreat21 said:


> FB: https://www.facebook.com/events/901312263565706/
> 
> Friday, September 27, 2019 at 7:30 PM - 8:30 PM
> 
> Weber State University Department of Performing Arts
> 1901 University Circle, Ogden, Utah 84408
> 
> Tickets are $10 per person; available ONLINE ONLY:https://www.eventbrite.com/e/devils-trill-sonata-tickets-65130871189


Will you be playing Tartini's original unaccompanied version, or an arrangement with piano?


----------



## catherinethegreat21

violin with piano. Get your tickets early: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/devils-trill-sonata-tickets-65130871189


----------



## catherinethegreat21

Update: ticket Sales end aug. 27th @ 7pm!


----------



## catherinethegreat21

Tickets on Sale: https://www.facebook.com/events/901312263565706
Sales End Aug. 27th.


----------



## catherinethegreat21

Some of my favorite Repertoire pieces: (example Videos): 



 & 



 & 



 Will be performed live: https://www.facebook.com/events/901312263565706/ ONLY TWO WEEKS(27TH) LEFT TO BUY YOUR TICKETS!


----------



## catherinethegreat21

Concert Cancelled.


----------

